# Buying Gaggia Classic-advice needed



## Karola (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi guys,

After 3 weeks of having terrible coffee from our Brikka (asked you for help, but we still didn't found solution) we went to italian restaurant for lunch and coffee(OMG!). Result? we need good coffee at home, hence decided to buy machine.

We've been looking through this forum for a while recently, and Gaggia Classic (we have limited budget, and it will be our first machine) seem to be the best choice. Can you help with what the difference between these two is?:


Gaggia RI8161/40 Classic Coffee Maker Brushed Stainless Steel (around £300)

Gaggia Classic RI8161 Coffee Machine with Professional Filter Holder - Brushed Chrome Body (around £200)

Is it just the outside look? we don't mind what it looks like.

We would usually make 2 coffees in the morning, and are used to manual grinding every morning, but is our Hario Skerton going to be sufficient to make ok coffee using Gaggia? I read about Porlex beeing better... Can't buy machine and electric grinder just now, but We DO want nice coffee...so if we have to, we wiil buy sth like MC2.

And also-what beans would you recommend to start with? we like (I think) our coffee a bit sweet and rather neutral, with crema if possible. Something easy to train on.

I will need to make a list of other things needed (tamper, scale, anything else?) to get us started.

We would really appreciate advice from gaggia users and coffee experts as all of you seem to be (the second).

I know these questions have probably been answered already somewhere, but this forum is huge, I only got to page 10, but coudn't find my answers, so forgive me asking the same questions many other people do...

Thanks in advance

Karola


----------



## Karola (Jan 3, 2011)

OK, I did good search, and found answer to everything but: is skerton goona be enough?

I thought I let you know, so you don't have to answer all other questions as you've done it already so many times: thank you everyone for sharing your experience and knowledge so generously! it's amazing how much information this forum contains!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I am glad you found most of your answers. I have no experience with the Hario Skerton but hopefully somebody who has will be along shortly.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hario Skerton will be sufficient, although try both that and the Hario Ceramic Slim Mini Mill (as well as Porlex) before buying

The Skerton is not as easy to hold and grind, you need to put it on a surface and turn the handle, whereas the Ceramic Slim / Mini Mill and the Porlex both can be hand held when grinding


----------

